# Baby for the domesticated wood pigeon



## Mr Tumnus (May 3, 2009)

Hello,
I posted a little while ago about the wood pigeon that visits our garden. He became quite tame, eating out of my hand and practically 'living' with us. 

Lately he started bringing over his girlfriend, and this morning there were three of them visiting. I did see them a few days ago in a tree close to our garden with a baby pigeon. And today they brought it over. How lovely is that! 

I am not feeding them from my hand anymore as we will be moving in 2 months time. I just throw pigeon seeds out on the shedroof. My neighbour promised she will do the same after we leave. But we're trying to give them not too much food so that they still need to go and find bits themselfs. 

Anyway, lovely that they want us to meet the little one, isn't it? I hope we will have friendly birds like them in our new place


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

That's a nice update 

Seems like your woodie has made the transition OK - so much that he is showing the next generation a good place to check for a bite to eat. 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is beatiful, they are wonderful parents and will show the little ones other sources of food as well.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely story, thank you for the update.


----------

